
Ask HN: Does environmental impact influence your choice of employer? - wiggler00m
If [x] = all considerations influencing your decision, for example {salary, culture, location, colleagues, technology, benefits, environment, other factors}<p>What % of [x] = the company&#x27;s environmental impact?
======
gshdg
X varies and only matters at the extremes.

No matter how awesome the culture is, I’d never work at Exxon-Mobil.

A job listing from an org seeking new solutions to climate change might make
my ears perk but all other factors would still have to meet my standards of
sufficiency.

For 99% of prospective employers it’s a non-factor.

------
billconan
I will consider it. I guess I won't work on proof of work based
cryptocurrency.

